# Olaru Mihai, gestionar la magazinul autoservire



## beenni

Sunt pus, din nou faţă în faţă, cu o cutremurătoare mostră de limbaj de lemn iar engleza mea, nu mă poate ajuta. Textul sună cam aşa:

  “Olaru Mihai, gestionar la magazinul autoservire, are o preocupare permanentă pentru aprovizionarea cu mărfuri şi buna deservire a cumpărătorilor, a depăşit planul pe trim. I, II si III ale anului 1961.”

  Vă mulţumesc tuturor pentru ajutor.
  Pe curând.


----------



## Trisia

“Olaru Mihai, gestionar la magazinul autoservire, are o preocupare permanentă pentru aprovizionarea cu mărfuri şi buna deservire a cumpărătorilor, a depăşit planul pe trim. I, II si III ale anului 1961.”

O simplă încercare (to get the ball rolling)

_Olaru Mihai, supervisor at the self-service store, has a permanent concern for the supply of goods and good customer service, he has overfulfilled the plan for the first, the second and the third trimester of the year 1961.

_Îmi place cuvântul ăsta aiurea, overfulfilled. Sună comunist. 
Mai greu cu traducerea cuvântului gestionar. O alternativă ar fi administrator, şi poate ar fi mai corect aşa.


----------



## OldAvatar

Încercarea mea:

Olaru Mihai, manager at the self-servicing store, is having a permanent preoccupation for a better good's supplying but also for a good serviceability towards the buyers. Also, he overtook the trimmestrial economical plan on trimesters I, II and III from 1961.


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

Asta da propoziţie de tradus...

În principiu sunt de acord cu traducerea dată de Trisia* cu două mici comentarii:
- aşa cum ai spus, mai bine sună _administrator  _
_- magazinul autoservire_ nu este cumva genul ăla de cantină de pe vremuri (zis şi _împinge-tava _), unde te plimbai cu tava şi te autoserveai şi plăteai la casă? În cazul acesta ar fi mai bine _cafeteria_ sau al termen...

Cam atât... o zi excelentă!


* iniţial am vrut să scriu "traducerea Trisiei"... sau trebuie să fie "traducerea lui Trisia"?


----------



## Trisia

M-am gândit şi eu la restaurantul cu autoservire, dar înclin să cred că e vorba de tipul de magazin cu care suntem obişnuiţi, adică cel în care poţi să-ţi iei singur produsele de pe raft (spre deosebire de genul de magazin în care trebuie să ceri vânzătorului produsul, de obicei aflat în spatele acestuia).

OldA, recunosc: nu prea-mi place cuvântul "manager" într-un asemenea context. Sună prea... modern/capitalist. 


* Se termină în "a" şi e la feminin, aşa că aş opta pentru prima variantă.


----------



## anto33

Încercarea mea:

_Olaru Mihai, administrator at the self-service store, has a permanent preoccupation with supply of goods and good customer service. He overfulfilled the plan for the first three quarters of the year 1961._

Eu am optat pentru preoccupation deoarece _"care"_ o văd mai mult ca o preocupare în sens de nelinişte, îngrijorare. 

Preoccupation= absorbtion of the attention or intelect.

Edit: între timp au mai postat Trisia & JulianoS


----------



## JulianoS

Trisia said:


> M-am gândit şi eu la restaurantul cu autoservire, dar înclin să cred că e vorba de tipul de magazin cu care suntem obişnuiţi, adică cel în care poţi să-ţi iei singur produsele de pe raft (spre deosebire de genul de magazin în care trebuie să ceri vânzătorului produsul, de obicei aflat în spatele acestuia).


 
Ai dreptate... am mai căutat puţin pe net şi am găsit _self-service store._

Apropos, _self-service store _are ~35000 de rezultate pe Google versus _self-servicing store_ cu numai 7 rezultate (ambele cu ghilimele).


----------



## beenni

Oooooooooo!!!!!

M-aţi pus într-o situaţie complet surpinzătoare pentru că, de unde un aveam în cap decât un vid scorţos, acum mă minunez dinaintea atâtor mâini de ajutor. Vă mulţumesc tuturor pentru rapiditate şi profesionalism. 

<<link deleted by moderator>>

Vă doresc o zi perfectă.


----------

